

A NIST guide: Tell the story of your business compellingly - tuukkah
http://www.atp.nist.gov/eao/gcr02-831/contents.htm

======
tuukkah
Actually, at this point, I'd like to know if anyone has a link to a similar
guide but more focused on written than in-person presentations.

